# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أسس التجسير .. فترة صلاحية للشهادات الأردنية

## الحصن نيوز

وردت الى*وكالة أنباء الحصن نيوز الأخبارية*رسالة موقعة باسم " لجنة تصحيح العلم الوطنية 2009" , تحتج فيها بشدة على حصر التجسير لطلبة كليات المجتمع بخريجي اخر سبع سنوات فقط. وتتساءل اللجنة بسخرية لاذعة: "هل هذا الشرط يعني انه يوجد فترة صلاحية للشهادات الاردنية؟". تاليا نص الرسالة:معالي وزير التربية والتعليم والعالي الأكرم 
وجهنا مجموعة رسائل سابقة من خلال صحفنا الأردنية الغراء أمثال هذه الصحيفة بارك الله بها وبغيرها ممن ينشرون الخبر الصادق والواقع المرير لمواطنينا الأعزاء على مساحة ثرى الاردن الطاهر. 
أما بعد يا معالي الوزير , فقلنا وما زلنا نقول ان قرار تحديد التجسير بالجامعات لمن حصل على الدبلوم خلال سبع سنوات فأقل قرار مجحف في المسيرة التعليمية والتربوية الاردنية التي كنا نفتخر بها ولم يصرح أو يعلق أي مسؤول على أي شيء حتى ولو من باب أنكم على اطلاع بما يجري بالشارع . 
وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على الاستهتار بالوطن والمواطن وثقة جلالة الملك بكم فما زال هذا القرار مستمرا وما زال للشهادات الأردنية فترة انتهاء صلاحية كـ "علبة السردين" وما زلنا أضحوكة لجميع الأمم بسبب هذا القرار ولا ننسى القطاع العريض من شباب الوطن الذين حرموا تعسفيا وبقرار شخصي وليس بقرار وطني من اكمال تعليمهم الجامعي الذي هو حق ضمنه الدستور وتضمنه جميع الأعراف والقوانين في العالم .
نعلم يا معالي الوزير أن هذا القرار لم يصدر في عهدكم ولكن



تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

